# cypripedium pubescens



## Hakone (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## biothanasis (Apr 8, 2009)

Neat!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2009)

Moving right along! :clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 8, 2009)

nice!
I can finally see the ground here! My outdoor cyps pubescens will soon emerge


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Hakone, looks good!


----------

